# A friend's OB has a sign prohibiting doulas



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

I was visiting a friend yesterday who had a baby two days before I did. She asked me about my homebirth.

Friend: Did you have a . . . what's the word? I'm going to sound really naive. A . . . doula?
Me: Yes, I did. She was great. I'm really glad I hired her.
Friend: My OB's office has a sign that says, "We do not accept clients with doulas." What does a doula do?
Me: She's a professional labor companion who does non-medical stuff. She'll rub your back, get you a snack, talk to you, or anything that would make you more comfortable. Blah blah blah, me waxing poetic about how fantastic my doula was, while thinking







.

I knew there were OBs who didn't like doulas or certain childbirth education, but I was surprised to meet someone who would make use of the services of a doctor like that!


----------



## moderngal (Jun 7, 2006)

that's horrible!!


----------



## srneda78 (Jun 4, 2008)

Wow! I have never heard such a thing before.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You know what? I think that is great.

I really do. I get sick of doctors trying to "say the right thing." Because if they don't mean it, it's going to come back and bite you on the ass. Doctors who "say" they support bfeeding, but give formula samples and blame every little problem on nursing. Doctors who "say" they support natural birth but set every one of their clients up for an epidural and try to scare the heck out of them.

There are plenty of people out there who don't want a doula and I give that doctor a







for being honest about his approach. You can know, for sure, what type of care you are looking at by going with that doctor. And that, I have to appreciate.


----------



## elisheva (May 30, 2006)

I have a friend who wants a natural birth but who was told by her OB, "You can have a doula, but I don't want to be told how to do my job."

Run. Run as far as you can away.


----------



## lwuertz (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
I get sick of doctors trying to "say the right thing." Because if they don't mean it, it's going to come back and bite you on the ass. Doctors who "say" they support bfeeding, but give formula samples and blame every little problem on nursing. Doctors who "say" they support natural birth but set every one of their clients up for an epidural and try to scare the heck out of them.


----------



## txgal (Jul 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elisheva* 
I have a friend who wants a natural birth but who was told by her OB, "You can have a doula, but I don't want to be told how to do my job."

Run. Run as far as you can away.

As a doula, I can assure you that I would never try to tell a doctor how to do his job. I am there strictly to support mom and partner and to make sure they have the information they need to make informed decisions. Then they tell the doctor how to do his job.









And I agree with Tired2x, I would much rather know ahead of time that a doctor didn't want me there. But I do feel sorry for the women that choose his/her care.


----------



## VeganCupcake (Jun 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TiredX2* 
You know what? I think that is great.

I really do. I get sick of doctors trying to "say the right thing." Because if they don't mean it, it's going to come back and bite you on the ass. Doctors who "say" they support bfeeding, but give formula samples and blame every little problem on nursing. Doctors who "say" they support natural birth but set every one of their clients up for an epidural and try to scare the heck out of them.

There are plenty of people out there who don't want a doula and I give that doctor a







for being honest about his approach. You can know, for sure, what type of care you are looking at by going with that doctor. And that, I have to appreciate.

I agree to a point--good to know what you're getting into. But like my friend, so many people have no idea what a doula is or does, and then they see this sign and think it must be something bad or something they wouldn't ever want. I guess it's partly their own problem for not finding out more.

But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

I interviewed with a (hosp birth) midwife that seemed disapproving of doulas. She mentioned that they are not medically trained and have no liability in the birth. Her attitude put me off and I chose a different hosp birth midwife practice.

In the end, I ought to have gone with the doula-resistant lady since I delivered on the weekend with a midwife I'd never met before and my HMO would have allowed me to deliver at the nicer hospital with more lactation support. You know what they say about hindsight....


----------



## mom2annika (Mar 30, 2006)

With DD1 my OB was definitely leery of the doula. She didn't know what the doula would do, and worried they would clash and the doula try to convince me to say no to something the OB wanted to do. There was no conflict though--at least not with the OB. She was really impressed. The L&D nurses on the other hand...well, I was cussing at them anyway. LOL

I have heard doulas referred to as "ambulance chasers" and "something you don't really need." My insurance company insisted it "wasn't medically necessary" (yet an epidural was, in their opinion, "medically necessary" and therefore covered.)







I paid for the doula myself and would absolutely do so again. Unfortunately, now I'm pg again and she's retired. Hubby really hit it off with her though, and she's said she'll give him a quick refresher before this new one arrives.

I agree the OB gets some credit for being upfront, but still...is this OB going to prohibit clients with MILs next?


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *txgal* 
As a doula, I can assure you that I would never try to tell a doctor how to do his job. I am there strictly to support mom and partner and to make sure they have the information they need to make informed decisions. Then they tell the doctor how to do his job.









And I agree with Tired2x, I would much rather know ahead of time that a doctor didn't want me there. But I do feel sorry for the women that choose his/her care.

yeh, but you may give the client information that conflicts with the OB's and well...thats not good for his business, yk??? He is all powerful, yk?? (yes, im totally tongue in cheek here).

I too would rather the OB be honest. ALOT of them should have such signs probably.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganCupcake* 
I agree to a point--good to know what you're getting into. But like my friend, so many people have no idea what a doula is or does, and then they see this sign and think it must be something bad or something they wouldn't ever want. I guess it's partly their own problem for not finding out more.

But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.

my thought on the client is that this is one of the MAJOR impediments to the maternity crisis care in the US. How much time do ppl think about how to decorate the nursery or what kind of stroller they want? but child birth??? leave that to the "professionals". just one of my pet peeves I guess.

in good conscience? most OB's i have met are concerned about their risk management offices and malpractice. I have met MANY who are not so concerned about the mom and baby outcome (from a psychological POV)....only that they aren't going to get sued.


----------



## leavemealone (Feb 16, 2005)

Not in you DDC, but the dr I go to actually suggested a doula. Now, that may be b/c he seems to sublease part of his office to a woman who is a doula and does childbirth education, but he really is supportive even when I mentioned that I already had one lined up (who wasn't the woman he subleases part of the office to).


----------



## BookishVonLiberal (Feb 24, 2007)

My friend is a doula and she just found out that one of the OBs in her town tells people that they can either have her as their OB or my friend as their doula, but not both. This doctor is not natural-birth friendly and my friend is a birth activist, so the doctor seems to regard her as a threat to her authority.


----------



## Smalls181 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookishVonLiberal* 
My friend is a doula and she just found out that one of the OBs in her town tells people that they can either have her as their OB or my friend as their doula, but not both. This doctor is not natural-birth friendly and my friend is a birth activist, so the doctor seems to regard her as a threat to her authority.

I find Dr's like that both hilarious and pathetic at the same time. But this is something I have to learn more about because I am going to be a Doula soon in a small town where NCB is not the norm.


----------



## immamama (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow, that's weird.

But at least his clients know what they are getting up front... and can steer clear of his weirdness.


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganCupcake* 
But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.

Yeah, but so are routine episitomies, VBAC bans, required continuous monitoring, a higher c-section rate on Fridays and holidays, and...need I go on? So much of maternity care doesn't make sense in this country. I agree that it's refreshing to hear that there are a few doctors who are out in the open about what they want and don't want from their patients. Ideally, there wouldn't be any doctors like this, but I much prefer the overt ones to the covert ones who try to sucker people in by being nice only to change their tune at 34 weeks when it's too late to change providers!

Quote:

my thought on the client is that this is one of the MAJOR impediments to the maternity crisis care in the US. How much time do ppl think about how to decorate the nursery or what kind of stroller they want? but child birth??? leave that to the "professionals". just one of my pet peeves I guess.































My reaction to a sign like that would be to figure out real fast what a doula is and why I can't have one. After meeting a few in town, I'm sure I'd be ready to fire my anti-doula doc. Very weird how this lady just didn't even seem to care that she was being told who could and couldn't be at her birth from the get-go!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Birth and Beyond, since this isn't really a DDC-specific conversation.

It's awful though. I can't imagine an OB having the right to put a limit on who can support a woman through her birth. How paternalistic.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 20, 2001)

There's an entire hospital here that bans doulas unless they have been fully certified and prescreened by the nurse manager.


----------



## mamallama (Nov 22, 2001)

"First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win."


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

well... nobody has to go to that OB. I would just take my self some where else and let them know why I wouldn't be going with them - hopefully if enough peole complain or make note of it, they'll reevaluate it. but all in all it's his choice to make.

Maybe the OB had a really bad experience with one of "those" doulas. lol. I can't imagine what could have been that awful, but i'd heard some crazy stories... but you know... they could all be rumours. I've never actually met a doula like that - not once! (and I know a lot of them heh)


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I think it's good. That way, the woman knows the dr's views up front and can decide whether to stay or go to a different dr.

As for the dr not having the right to decide who is there with the woman during childbirth... well, he's not saying she can't have her doula. He's saying she can have her doula but he won't be her dr. Just like some dr's won't take kids who aren't vaxed as patients. I see nothing wrong with a dr deciding that he wouldn't be a good fit for a patient.


----------



## mamatoakd (Jun 11, 2008)

Along with the dr letting potential patients know where he stands, it would be great if the hospitals did the same. When I was pregnant with my first, the OB was fine with me having a doula but the nurses at the hospital were incredibly RUDE! I remember noticing it while I was laboring and not being able to put the energy and thought into doing anything about it. In hindsight (it still bugs me), I wish I'd taken down the name of one particular nurse and written a letter to my OB and the hospital.

C'est la vie...


----------



## Charmie981 (May 30, 2002)

My question is how does he KNOW if it's a doula? I mean, lots of people have female family members and friends at their births to help them cope/celebrate with them...is he going to tell them they can't come? And what if I happen to want one of the doulas in town to be at my birth as a friend (because I do have friends who are doulas who would have come to my birth with just a phone call)? What then? It just seems really preposterous for him to think he can say who comes and who doesn't and to assume that he'll know who is in what role when he walks in the room and is only there for like 20 mintues!


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

Doulas have a negative stereotype among many OB docs/nurses (rightly or wrongly). Honestly, if I had a doula I would introduce her as a "friend" or "cousin" or something. That wouldn't get everyone's defenses up.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I have to agree with the people who've said this is great. One of my biggest concerns about using an OB is that he's just saying what I want to hear & that we'll be in for a nasty surprise when delivery comes along.

Ideally we could all have the supportive births of our dreams but the fact is that is not the atmosphere for many & I'd rather have the warning up front that it's not going to happen.


----------



## sarahlynne (Jan 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Charmie981* 
My question is how does he KNOW if it's a doula? I mean, lots of people have female family members and friends at their births to help them cope/celebrate with them...is he going to tell them they can't come?









:

I have had my sisters as nonprofessional doulas, one was particularly an advocate for me during labor and the babe afterward for one birth. If I did have a paid doula I think I might say after it was over that "I'm so glad I had my wonderful DOULA with me!" to the nurse/midwife/doc.

I do agree that it is good for the doc to be up front about his biases. It is sad that that situation exists, but good for him/her to be candid about it. It lets informed consumers avoid him and at least there are no false hopes for the mom. I don't know whats more sad though, that there are docs like this still or that most moms just don't even ask, or seem to care.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganCupcake* 
But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.

The same way my friend doing her OB residency can say "I've been at midwife-attended births in the birth center, and I can see how much better they are for moms and babies, but I just don't have the patience for natural birth."

She likes all her patients to have epidurals. That way she doesn't have to listen to them in pain.







: And she loves c-sections! She'll tell you all about it if you ask.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

When I first got pregnant this time around, my ex-OB clinic actually sent me a letter talking about what to expect at my visits and basic things like nutrition. But then it had a condescending paragraph explaining why their clients shouldn't take Bradley classes.

While I wasn't sold on doing Bradley at the time, reading that was enough to make me rethink staying with them (I was going to stick around until I finished my first trimester).

I am very happy I switched to my birthing center for my first prenatal.


----------



## Cherry Alive (Mar 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganCupcake* 
But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.

BC it's not always about "good conscience." It's about $$$.









Some of them *want* to do unnecessary interventions, bc it's more "convenient" (they can schedule it on their time) and/or brings in the big bucks.

I figured this out when I was being pressured to get a hysteroscopy for two *very* small uterine polyp-even though I had 2 second opinions who told me they were shocked bc they felt it was completely unnecessary. I realized this was how my ex-OB's clinic got extra money to pay for their 10 doctor's lexus' and the fancy interior design jobs done in their office.

Bc of all the myths fed to us by the media, a lot of women (and men) get fooled into believing all doctors are kind and have their patients' best interests at heart. While that is how it's supposed to be, it's not reality... Just like it's not reality that the news/media is always supposed to be unbiased when it comes to releasing stories (especially about politics and celebrities).

After my experience, I won't be going to a GYN/OB again-unless a midwife or family doctor refers me to one for a specific reason. It is a big conflict of interest that the doctor who does the diagnosing also gets $$$ for doing surgeries.

This isn't to say there aren't spectacular OBs who exist. There are. They, however, aren't easy to find, and sometimes can have motives or practices that change as they are human.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VeganCupcake* 
But how, in good conscience, can a doctor forbid his patients to have doulas when they've been proven to improve outcomes for women and babies? It's just mind-boggling.

Yup. Mind-boggling. It still boggles my mind how docs can do SO MANY various bad things for L&D patients, even though I've known about it for nearly a year now, since I was shocked to learn that "nothing-by-mouth" & continuous EFM were standards for ALL births at the world-renowned Johns Hopkins Bayview hospital.
It's just the way of modern American modernity care... and it MUST CHANGE!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 
How much time do ppl think about how to decorate the nursery or what kind of stroller they want? but child birth??? leave that to the "professionals".










My DH says, "People put more research & thought into buying a car than having a baby!" Your nursery decoration example is equally applicable. So true, and so very very sad.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Romana9+2* 
The same way my friend doing her OB residency can say "...

OK, this is gonna sound nasty, but personally.. I could not be friends with someone like that. The way the average American OB treats laboring & birthing Mamas makes me sick. Literally ill & furious. I couldn't bring myself to associate in a friendly way with someone who would have such an outlook:
"I know what is _much better_ for my patients - both Moms & babes- *but I just don't care*."
WHAT THE?!?!








What ever happened to the hippocratic oath?! "First, do no harm." <sigh>


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Well, honestly I'm not surprised. Why would a practitioner want someone who is going to interfere with his assembly-line method of practice? Those pesky doulas - always stopping women from getting all the convenient drugs and interventions that make an OB's job SO MUCH EASIER.









Yeah, yeah, I know, not all OBs are like that, but it sure sounds like this one is. I hope lots of women take that sign as a cue to run far far away!


----------



## Pirogi (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
I agree the OB gets some credit for being upfront, but still...is this OB going to prohibit clients with MILs next?

Lord, I hope so.









Kidding!

But really, why doesn't he just put up a sign:

I do not accept patients who have researched about normal physiological birth; those who wish to avoid epidurals, induction, forceps, vacuums, scalpels, and the like; those with any sort of intelligence or passion; and those who do not understand that I have been appointed the supreme power over your birth experience. Thank you.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
Moving to Birth and Beyond, since this isn't really a DDC-specific conversation.

It's awful though. I can't imagine an OB having the right to put a limit on who can support a woman through her birth. How paternalistic.

That is what I was thinking.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2annika* 
I have heard doulas referred to as "ambulance chasers" and "something you don't really need." *My insurance company insisted it "wasn't medically necessary"* (yet an epidural was, in their opinion, "medically necessary" and therefore covered.)







I paid for the doula myself and would absolutely do so again. Unfortunately, now I'm pg again and she's retired. Hubby really hit it off with her though, and she's said she'll give him a quick refresher before this new one arrives.










:


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MegBoz* 
OK, this is gonna sound nasty, but personally.. I could not be friends with someone like that. The way the average American OB treats laboring & birthing Mamas makes me sick. Literally ill & furious. I couldn't bring myself to associate in a friendly way with someone who would have such an outlook:
"I know what is _much better_ for my patients - both Moms & babes- *but I just don't care*."
WHAT THE?!?!








What ever happened to the hippocratic oath?! "First, do no harm." <sigh>

I get that. OTOH, I can have more positive influence by being a part of her life than not. We've been friends for about 15 years. She's sort of an odd duck and has a lack of basic empathy. I was horrified when she said she wanted to be a doctor, and only moreso when she said OB. When she wanted to perform abortions, I thought, ok, here is someone with the mindset who can do this job all day long and be okay with it. There are women who need her services. But she enjoys c-sections so much that she is probably going to stay in OB.







: Sometimes people online accuse me of making her up - that no one would say that. The fact is that she just has less restraint on her inner monologue and says stuff out loud that most people wouldn't admit to. At least she says it and I can call her on it.

I've already corrected her on how to care for an intact newborn's penis. Thank goodness she isn't going around telling people you have to retract and clean underneath every single diaper change (and yes, this is what she was taught!).

I'm secretly hoping I can convince her to do gyn-oncology, but it may not be possible as she's not crazy about the extra years required.


----------



## honeybunch2k8 (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PassionateWriter* 

my thought on the client is that this is one of the MAJOR impediments to the maternity crisis care in the US. How much time do ppl think about how to decorate the nursery or what kind of stroller they want? but child birth??? leave that to the "professionals". just one of my pet peeves I guess.










True.


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

That's so wrong. But not surprising at all.










My first OB actually passed out a flier at the first office visit, strongly urging all her clients to hire a doula. She would recommend specific ones if you asked, but didn't push her choices.

FWIW, she also passed out fliers advertising a Bradley class she thought was very good.

She had her faults, but I still feel lucky I wound up there and not with some of the other UA violations that are out there. I was as uninformed as they come, then, and would have been easy bait for some OB's "professional" opinions.


----------



## Veritaserum (Apr 24, 2004)

There are two OB practices around here who have a sign like that. It also prohibits Bradley classes. I think it's good for them to be up front about their preferences because if I came into a practice I didn't know well and saw that I'd know enough to turn myself right around.

When asked about why they have this policy, one OB waxed eloquent about how their patients' safety is so important so they can't recommend doulas or the Bradley method since those things introduce risk for mother and baby.







He just doesn't want women who know to say no to things like c-section and episiotomy. This particular doc is the forceps king (with a nice, big cut of course). The other half of his deliveries are c-sections.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

honestly I think it's helpful... it speak VOLUMES about what kinda OB it was and let's me know right off the bat I'd wanna stay clear! and I would be able to let everyone else I know know about it as well.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red_Lil_Mamma* 
BC it's not always about "good conscience." It's about $$$.









Some of them *want* to do unnecessary interventions, bc it's more "convenient" (they can schedule it on their time) and/or brings in the big bucks.

I figured this out when I was being pressured to get a hysteroscopy for two *very* small uterine polyp-even though I had 2 second opinions who told me they were shocked bc they felt it was completely unnecessary. I realized this was how my ex-OB's clinic got extra money to pay for their 10 doctor's lexus' and the fancy interior design jobs done in their office.


Just like at the auto mechanics!

Like someone said about the doula telling the OB how to do his job, there is an article on mothering.com about an OB saying "it's okay as long as she doesn't forget who's in charge!" The woman called her doula and told her what the OB said. The doula said "I won't forget who's in charge...YOU are!"


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leila1213* 
Just like at the auto mechanics!

The woman called her doula and told her what the OB said. The doula said "I won't forget who's in charge...YOU are!"

























hahahah LOVE IT!!


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

If I saw that sign before I was birth educated I would have grabbed my husbands blackberry and googled it!! Then I probably would have been REALLY confused as to why and OB wouldn't want one! LOL

Just maybe it enlightens a few women!


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Hmm, is that above or below the "I don't promote, expect, or encourage natural birth" signs??

Jessica


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Veritaserum* 

When asked about why they have this policy, one OB waxed eloquent about how their patients' safety is so important so they can't recommend doulas or the Bradley method since those things introduce risk for mother and baby.









Oh yes, because a woman rubbing your shoulders durnig labor or a class that teaches you how to have a successful natural birth are SO DANGEROUS.







: And epidurals, episiotomies, forceps, vaccums, Pitocin, and C-sections AREN'T! I swear, some people just need to have some brains smacked into them.


----------



## mischievium (Feb 9, 2003)

When I was looking into getting an OB in SF (just to have the basic infertility labwork done), I found a practice that explicitly stated on their website that they would not work with patients who hired a doula. Needless to say, even though I had no intention of hiring an OB for delivery purposes, I wasn't going to go to them even for testing.


----------



## navessa (May 23, 2004)

sounds like a dr to stay far far away from!

if they don't welcome doulas then they have NO clue what birth is really about.


----------



## Sage.Naissance (Feb 5, 2008)

That is insane. I cant even fathom a sign that explicitly refuses a womans right to have a specific support person at her birth. What if she is a single mom, what if she doesnt have anyone she feels can support her, but a doula?
Obviously a doula left a bad taste in this physicians mouth.
That being said I have most certainly met specific doulas(only one or two) that I would, if I were a phyisician or midwife, refuse to allow to attend a birth that I was attending. These doulas have boundary issues, are too emotionally tied up in other peoples births for whatever reasons, and behave inappropriately, and I feel, in some way they interfere with the birth process. Its fine if people want to hire them but I would not want to attend a birth with them because they would inevidably piss me off beyond belief, especially because I am a doula and I take my job seriously.
I am sad that this OB finds birth support people threatening.


----------



## elanorh (Feb 1, 2006)

I've a friend who recently became an OB, and she thinks doulas are great. The hospital she did her residency at was in the inner city, and she said that the volunteer doulas that worked there made a tremendous difference for the mothers who used them.

(She also thinks epidurals are wonderful, and hasn't seen many natural births, but --- I have hopes that she will come 'round as she becomes more established in her career; she's always been very vocal about how strong women are, and I think as she sees more clients who do NCB and so on, she'll see why it's not as awful as med school indoctrinated her to believe).

I really do think that the "hurry hurry, I'd like to get some sleep tonight!" approach from some OBs (in terms of introducing interventions to speed things up) is more difficult for OBs (or MWs) to do if the mother is educated/informed, and/or if she has a good support person in place (partner, doula, whoever). And I know my friend the OB doesn't think there's any difference in pit contractions vs. physiological ones....

I shudder when I hear about OBs like this ... mine is awesome, he has a real midwife-like approach to birth and I know he has enjoyed both of my births with him. But I think he's an exception .....


----------



## Jyotsna (Sep 24, 2004)

There is a doctor's office in my city who is prohibiting doulas at their clients birth, but I've never met the doctor nor know anyone who has. I'd not want to use their services however. On the other hand, I did just do a birth with a client where her doctor ask me to provide my cards and brochures because she said she recommends her clients to use a doula. So I'll do that.

J.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 
And I know my friend the OB doesn't think there's any difference in pit contractions vs. physiological ones....

Oh, this was the attitude that the hosp-birth midwife who delivered me had. I didn't believe it but unfortunately was in the position where I didn't really have many options.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elanorh* 
my friend the OB doesn't think there's any difference in pit contractions vs. physiological ones....

Now, if people say the pit cntrx are more painful, that is, of course, hard to prove! Pain is a perception & difficult to accurately measure.

However.. I thought pit cntrx were literally physiologically different!! I thought I read in "the Thinking Woman's Guide to a Better Birth" that they change the way the uterus contracts. Rather than a contraction coming in a wave from the top downwards, the pit cntrx squeezes in all at once.

Pit can also drastically alter the rhythm of cntrx, making them come all at once on top of each other (and combined with the harsher "squeezing" - thus deprive the babe of oxygen.)

So, the pain issue aside... from a pure scientific/physiological perspective, pit cntrx ARE different. Or have I misunderstood?


----------



## ferretfan (Nov 13, 2005)

that's insane. i'm seeing a family practice doctor this time around. he told me that he recently attended a conference which extolled the virtues of having a doula present at birth. he's always been very supportive of my plan to have a doula, i guess i am very fortunate


----------



## Belia (Dec 22, 2007)

What concerns me about this doctor is what about the women who may not have many choices about their HCP? What if this doctor is the only one who accepts their health insurance? Or, what if he's in a small town and there aren't many doctors to choose from?

I guess he has a right to put such a restriction on his patients, but yech. Leaves a bad taste. And may limit options for some of his most vulnerable patients, which is gross.


----------

